# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  افتتاح أول قناة للكتب العربية المصورة على التيليجرام ( Telegram )

## أم أروى طويلبة العلم

*قناة خاص بالكتب العربية للتحميل كاملا بصيغة PDF في تطبيق تيليجرام ( Telegram )*

*رابط الاشتراك:*
https://telegram.me/joinchat/AilnHjvz3HEvE8-kVPVy3w

*رابط القناة:*
https://telegram.me/arabicbooks



*لتحميل تطبيق تيليجرام:*
*أجهزة الآيفون:*
https://appsto.re/sa/psM6O.i

*أجهزة الأندرويد:*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...gram.messenger

*رابط التطبيق عبر النت:*
https://web.telegram.org


*أرجو أن تكون مفيدة لمستخدمي التيليجرام*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أم أروى طويلبة العلم

> بارك الله فيكم.


وفيكم بارك ربي وشكرا لكم

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جزاكِ الله خيرا ونفع بكِ .

----------


## أم أروى طويلبة العلم

شكرا لكِ أختي الغالية



> جزاكِ الله خيرا ونفع بكِ .

----------

